# Lost Inflatable kayak



## Jwss (May 21, 2008)

I say charge them for it, teach them a lesson that real life happens on the poudre and other rivers. I was guiding a commercial trip yesterday afternoon and saw them, we helped rescue one swimmer who was on the left side of the river rite above groover. Saw his buddy sittin on the island of mish reading a book totally clueless to his buddies demise. If your company will rent gear to just anybody, you should expect it to be lost. Charge them and maybe they wont come back to the river, youll probably be saving their lives. If the forest service doesnt care about the boating community, then its time to start caring about it ourselves and renting gear to people who are inexperienced just to make a buck could be described as morally and ethically wrong. With that said, I heard RTR might have the ducky, but you should charge them anyways.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

What a great money making strategy! Buy an IK from NRS at the quantity outfitter discount, rent it to some retardedtouristfromtexasthinktheycanpaddletheriver folk and charge them full retail when they lose it! Make sure to suggest the Narrows to your next ducky renters!


----------

